
If software, app, and web development was easy, everyone would be doing it - zappo2938
In other words, there would be little demand for us.
======
rtdaly
The extent to which developers are taken advantage of is really concerning
IMHO, you wouldn't tell a plumber how to fix a pipe so why is it that people
think it's ok to constantly tell developers how to do their job?

